# This Is The Physique Girls Want



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Fully attainable naturally asell, feelsgoodman


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Title . Girls .... Men want women pal just saying


 This is so far from the truth. That physique would turn heads whether girl, full grown woman or a male.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Source?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Source?


 His wankbank.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I asked a few women this question, what they prefer, and some said they like men with a bit of muscle but none said they like the super huge look.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Source?


 Life experience bro.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look but generally girls prefer the lean 'athletic' body.

But body is very unimportant for attracting girls. Face is infinitely more important.

If you are taking steroids with the main goal being to attract women you are clueless. I've had the same girlfriend for the entire time I've been on gear so it's nothing to do with attracting girls for me. I realise I'm at the stage now where I'm getting too freaky and big looking for most people's tastes but I don't give a f**k because I enjoy it.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look but generally girls prefer the lean 'athletic' body.
> 
> But body is very unimportant for attracting girls. Face is infinitely more important.
> 
> If you are taking steroids with the main goal being to attract women you are clueless. I've had the same girlfriend for the entire time I've been on gear so it's nothing to do with attracting girls for me. I realise I'm at the stage now where I'm getting too freaky and big looking for most people's tastes but I don't give a f**k because I enjoy it.


 You always speak the truth, respect.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look


 Yup, won't get your hands on the likes of those fine young women without looking like a roid user. Thanks for justifying my gear usage


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

EpicSquats said:


> I asked a few women this question, what they prefer, and some said they like men with a bit of muscle but none said they like the super huge look.


 Only bodybuilding girls generally dig that chit.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Yup, won't get your hands on the likes of those fine young women without looking like a roid user. Thanks for justifying my gear usage


 Those girls with fake basketball tits, abs and striations? no gracias amigo. Give me a fine young lass that stays in shape with enough bodyfat to maintain her shape/curves and I'm good. No idea why you guys are attacted to those Dana Linn Bailey type of chicks


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Even my own girlfriend is disgusted by the veins in my legs. :lol:


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Incorrect I had wayyyy more success with women with bigger muscles know it's not the rule but certainly worked for me


 Depends how big, we're talking about that freaky big here.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look but generally girls prefer the lean 'athletic' body.
> 
> But body is very unimportant for attracting girls. Face is infinitely more important.
> 
> If you are taking steroids with the main goal being to attract women you are clueless. I've had the same girlfriend for the entire time I've been on gear so it's nothing to do with attracting girls for me. I realise I'm at the stage now where I'm getting too freaky and big looking for most people's tastes but I don't give a f**k because I enjoy it.


 True, but that guy's chest is pathetic. Must be all about dem abs.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Only bodybuilding girls generally dig that chit.


 LOL bollocks


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have an aesthetic face which I think is the most important but can certainly say I am even more succesful with girls after lifting a few years.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Those girls with fake basketball tits, abs and striations? no gracias amigo. Give me a fine young lass that stays in shape with enough bodyfat to maintain her shape/curves and I'm good. No idea why you guys are attacted to those Dana Linn Bailey type of chicks


 NO. You're referring to physique competitors. He said fitness models.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Varg said:


> True, but that guy's chest is pathetic. Must be all about dem abs.


 To me and you it's a weak chest. To the general public that is probably considered a solid chest. Our perception of what is a good physique is skewed massively because we spend a lot of our time looking at Photoshopped/AAS users physiques. 99% of people would kill to have a body like that.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Only bodybuilding girls generally dig that chit.


 it is - how many bodybuilders on this site are with a 'bodybuilding girl' - that tag is ridiculously niche anyway, don't think i've ever seen one in real life


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> NO. You're referring to physique competitors. He said fitness models.


 oh....then i stand corrected

But nah I disagree, see so many girls of this calibre dating small lifters


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> What's classed as freaky these days ?


 Probably something like this










Most girls ould say thats too much


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You don't understand girls/women.

Most would "say" it is too much because, in this day and age, girls are even more insecure about themseleves then men. Very attractive girls love to be the better and have the upper-hand in a relationship.

They do not know how to cope with someone like that because 99% of the population look nothing like that. However, rest assured, most would die to wake up next to him if they had half the chance - it is just they don't think they do and are fearful of rejection and/or are so insecure they would hate all the attention being with someone like that would invevitably bring.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

ellisrimmer said:


> but


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Drogon said:


> You don't understand girls/women.
> 
> Most would "say" it is too much because, in this day and age, girls are even more insecure about themseleves then men. Very attractive girls love to be the better and have the upper-hand in a relationship.
> 
> They do not know how to cope with someone like that because 99% of the population look nothing like that. However, rest assured, most would die to wake up next to him if they had half the chance - it is just they don't think they do and are fearful of rejection and/or are so insecure they would hate all the attention being with someone like that would invevitably bring.


 Spot on in some cases tbf I'll admit.

But there are other cases aswell where it's just too much. The same way some guys find extremely 'thick' girls too much, whilst I love it


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Spot on in some cases tbf I'll admit.
> 
> But there are other cases aswell where it's just too much. The same way some guys find extremely 'thick' girls too much, whilst I love it


 Yeah of course, not everyone likes everything.

I don;t like thick girls :lol:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you look to good, you're too much  *gobble gobble gobble* :lol:


----------



## Samdb (Dec 2, 2015)

Drogon said:


> Yeah of course, not everyone likes everything.
> 
> I don;t like thick girls :lol:


 I seem to attract the fatties, I know the feels.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Even my own girlfriend is disgusted by the veins in my legs. :lol:


 I am not babe.x


----------



## imtoosexy (Nov 15, 2015)

Thread starters right, very, very, few females like the big steroid look. That look is done to get respect or even attract other men


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> This is so far from the truth. That physique would turn heads whether girl, full grown woman or a *male*.


 bender lols.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look but generally girls prefer the lean 'athletic' body.
> 
> But body is very unimportant for attracting girls. Face is infinitely more important.
> 
> If you are taking steroids with the main goal being to attract women you are clueless. I've had the same girlfriend for the entire time I've been on gear so it's nothing to do with attracting girls for me. I realise I'm at the stage now where I'm getting too freaky and big looking for most people's tastes but I don't give a f**k because I enjoy it.


 most normal people at that age then ? guy dont even lift? attainble by any one really even fat guys on a strick diet? i looked better than that at 15 lols


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

DLTBB said:


> To me and you it's a weak chest. To the general public that is probably considered a solid chest. Our perception of what is a good physique is skewed massively because we spend a lot of our time looking at Photoshopped/AAS users physiques. 99% of people would kill to have a body like that.


 Glad to be part of that 1%.


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

women are mostly attracted mentally to guys. looks come 2nd. but if you want to impress men then looks come first there are alot of gay bodybuilders lols


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Probably something like this
> 
> 
> 
> Most girls ould say thats too much


 Most girls lie when asked about blokes and muscles.

They say "I dontlike shredded muscle dudes" then they see one and their knickers fall to the floor drenched.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

My gf and some friends like the fitness model physique, you know... Steve Cook for example...

I wouldn't say it's small like that of those pretty boys...


----------



## toxyuk (Sep 8, 2015)

women love tatoos and motor cycles


----------



## CandleLitDesert (Mar 8, 2015)

fu**ing females is for poofs.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

CandleLitDesert said:


> fu**ing females is for poofs.


 Better let a big black c0ck in to your backhole I presume you rather get?


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

AgoSte said:


> My gf and some friends like the fitness model physique, you know... Steve Cook for example...
> 
> I wouldn't say it's small like that of those pretty boys...


 But most girls in general would love the physique I posted, it's damn near universally admired and respected


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

F#ck'em, they'll take what they're given!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

toxyuk said:


> women love tatoos and motor cycles


I wouldn't date a girl who looked like that.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Even my own girlfriend is disgusted by the veins in my legs. :lol:


 I feel you mate, Wife does not really like my vainy arms.

The recent thread about Frank Zane's physic i showed the wife, She said she likes my shape over his "PSYCHOTIC BIATCH" lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Even my own girlfriend is disgusted by the veins in my legs. :lol:


 I showed my missus a pic of you as an example of how i wanna look n she just said ewww haha


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> I showed my missus a pic of you as an example of how i wanna look n she just said ewww haha


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Life experience bro.


 You....life experience?

Sure mate, that's why you post so much rubbish on here.

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Even my own girlfriend is disgusted by the veins in my legs.


My Mrs doesn't like my veins.....fvxk her I love em.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs doesn't like my veins.....fvxk her I love em.


 This.

Do what you love and let other things fall into place!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Something like this is ideal for most girls IMO. Of course you'll get some fitness girls who like the geared up look but generally girls prefer the lean 'athletic' body.
> 
> But body is very unimportant for attracting girls. Face is infinitely more important.
> 
> If you are taking steroids with the main goal being to attract women you are clueless. I've had the same girlfriend for the entire time I've been on gear so it's nothing to do with attracting girls for me. I realise I'm at the stage now where I'm getting too freaky and big looking for most people's tastes but I don't give a f**k because I enjoy it.


 He looks skinny to me not athletic.


----------



## Gnats Chuff (Oct 27, 2015)

latblaster said:


> You....life experience?
> 
> Sure mate, that's why you post so much rubbish on here.
> 
> :lol:


 Thread after thread of female related b0llocks.

Cvnt sounds like a 17 year old virgin.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> I have an aesthetic face which I think is the most important but can certainly say I am even more succesful with girls after lifting a few years.


 Can I see? Face


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> He looks skinny to me not athletic.


 Yeah, he looks skinny to me too. As mentioned previously in the thread he look skinny to us because our perception is skewed from looking at professional bodybuilders, fitness models and strongmen regularly. 99% of the population would think he has a good amount of muscle mass and and would love to have his physique.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> You don't understand girls/women.
> 
> Most would "say" it is too much because, in this day and age, girls are even more insecure about themseleves then men. Very attractive girls love to be the better and have the upper-hand in a relationship.
> 
> They do not know how to cope with someone like that because 99% of the population look nothing like that. However, rest assured, most would die to wake up next to him if they had half the chance - it is just they don't think they do and are fearful of rejection and/or are so insecure they would hate all the attention being with someone like that would invevitably bring.


 I wouldn't...and I'm not insecure I could quite easily show him what women are made of and I do have a body too...I can appreciate the physique and work but it just dosnt press my buttons whether that's because iv been surrounded by it for years ( bit like a fridge full of chocolate u never want it) I'm not sure but I like more big guy even abit of belly.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Yeah, he looks skinny to me too. As mentioned previously in the thread he look skinny to us because our perception is skewed from looking at professional bodybuilders, fitness models and strongmen regularly. 99% of the population would think he has a good amount of muscle mass and and would love to have his physique.


 Well those who think that need educating on food..coz man needs to eat!!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Winner.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Women haven't got a clue what they want, and there is certainly no 'ideal physique' to suit all, so I'd say just do whatever you wanna do and set whatever goals you like, be happy in yourself and see what happens.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't...and I'm not insecure I could quite easily show him what women are made of and I do have a body too...I can appreciate the physique and work but it just dosnt press my buttons whether that's because iv been surrounded by it for years ( bit like a fridge full of chocolate u never want it)* I'm not sure but I like more big guy even abit of belly. *


 plenty hammer.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

.


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

This thread is really missing @JNape25


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

RepsForJesus said:


> This thread is I'm really missing @JNape25


 Fixed


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Gary29 said:


> Fixed


 True story


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread...........

In for more nudz though.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Face is everything. Body is not as important as people think.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> plenty hammer.


 Stop it u!!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> I wouldn't...and I'm not insecure I could quite easily show him what women are made of and I do have a body too...I can appreciate the physique and work but it just dosnt press my buttons whether that's because iv been surrounded by it for years ( bit like a fridge full of chocolate u never want it) I'm not sure but I like more big guy even abit of belly.


 Yeah but I think you're the exception not the rule i.e. you lift (seriously), are a member of a bodybuilding forum etc etc.

These will of course change how you view things different to 99% of other women.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

FelonE said:


> My Mrs doesn't like my veins.....fvxk her I love em.


 My misses loves it when my arms get veiny, she just loves a good set of arms.

Al need to invest in some though as im not quite there in the arm department :lol:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont think its size that puts women off, more the lean to the point of veins thing personally.

not that I really give a fk tbh, if you're training just to impress girls then you're

A. probably getting in my fking way whilst half arsing everything

and B. destined to quit.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyboro said:


> I dont think its size that puts women off, more the lean to the point of veins thing personally.
> 
> not that I really give a fk tbh, *if you're training just to impress girls* then you're
> 
> ...


 as opposed to training to win shitty plastic trophies and be admired by other men?

Seriously?


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> as opposed to training to win shitty plastic trophies and be admired by other men?
> 
> Seriously?


 Its meant to be a personal thing.. or at least it is for me.

I train to try and look how I want to look, not how someone else says I should. Lets face it, whatever women want now is just based on current fashion and will change in 6 months so why care?

besides, im 35 and married with a kid... the days of chasing women are pretty much done now.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Can I see? Face


 Can PM later once I am home from work, remind me tonight if forget


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Yeah but I think you're the exception not the rule i.e. you lift (seriously), are a member of a bodybuilding forum etc etc.
> 
> These will of course change how you view things different to 99% of other women.


 But generally I think u mean the bigger women ( i mean like a size 16 / 18 ) these are the ones who might feel it's something 'special' The really young in their early mid and late 20s are insecure as hell but they don't really like muscle , older women hmm most like it but most of the older women I know outside female competitors are over weight so yes seeing muscle to them is rare and a treat!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> But generally I think u mean the bigger women ( i mean like a size 16 / 18 ) these are the ones who might feel it's something 'special' The really young in their early mid and late 20s are insecure as hell but they don't really like muscle , older women hmm most like it but most of the older women I know outside female competitors are over weight so yes seeing muscle to them is rare and a treat!


 Disagree. I shortly turn 22 and get an absolute plethora of girls aged 17-21 talking about my body etc. Granted I look nothing at all like sergio (and probably never will :mellow: ) but still bigger than most of the gen pop/recreational lifters.

Same goes for the older women at work, late twenties-ish. Always get told by them (usually when they are drunk, lol) "if only you were older etc and non-stop commenting on my body".

Can't comment past/older than that as the oldest I have been with is only 29!

p.s. I don't like bigger women, really do not interest me in the slightest. Petite all the way. I would say from experience size 6-10 is ideal (for me - of course everyone has different preferences and that's absolutely fine).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyboro said:


> *Its meant to be a personal thing.. or at least it is for me. *
> 
> I train to try and look how I want to look, not how someone else says I should. Lets face it, whatever women want now is just based on current fashion and will change in 6 months so why care?
> 
> besides, im 35 and married with a kid... the days of chasing women are pretty much done now.


 we all say that, but at the end of the day we like and seek approval of others, if we didn't we wouldnt bother at all.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

DLTBB said:


>


 Lol she said she wouldn't mind me looking like you natural(before you became veiny)

So i spent the rest of the day shouting VEINZ FOR DAYZZ at her while trying to get as many of mine to show


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

thing is with girls then insanely insecure so if you look amazing they wont like it and will instantly judge you before they even get to know you.

Girls want a athletic, fit & slightly toned man from my personal experience. When I train hard my gf doesn't like it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Disagree. I shortly turn 22 and get an absolute plethora of girls aged 17-21 talking about my body etc. Granted I look nothing at all like sergio (and probably never will :mellow: ) but still bigger than most of the gen pop/recreational lifters.
> 
> Same goes for the older women at work, late twenties-ish. Always get told by them (usually when they are drunk, lol) "if only you were older etc and non-stop commenting on my body".
> 
> ...


 Your slacking....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Disagree. I shortly turn 22 and get an absolute plethora of girls aged 17-21 talking about my body etc. Granted I look nothing at all like sergio (and probably never will :mellow: ) but still bigger than most of the gen pop/recreational lifters.
> 
> Same goes for the older women at work, late twenties-ish. Always get told by them (usually when they are drunk, lol) "if only you were older etc and non-stop commenting on my body".
> 
> ...


 Ur 22 jeez I thought u were an older guy!!

Why do they say if only u were older....age is but a number u could still be rubbish in the sack


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Lol she said she wouldn't mind me looking like you natural(before you became veiny)
> 
> So i spent the rest of the day shouting VEINZ FOR DAYZZ at her while trying to get as many of mine to show


 Tell her I don't walk around very veiny day-to-day except for my legs. I've just got a pump on most of the vascular pics. :whistling:


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

banzi said:


> we all say that, but at the end of the day we like and seek approval of others, if we didn't we wouldnt bother at all.


 I can't argue with that but that's broader and vastly different to just 'what girls want' isn't it?

Being bigger/in better shape changes people perception of you.. I just don't care if that's relevant to physical attraction or not these days.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> *Ur 22 jeez I thought u were an older guy!! *
> 
> Why do they say if only u were older....age is but a number u could still be rubbish in the sack


 Like you say, Skye, age is just a number.

Just because there seems to be this set idea in the professional community that women of that age are looking to settle down and/or find an older guy which seems to be the norm.

Basically, it is there way of saying "Ok, we aren't ever going to have a relationship because I am meant to be settling down now with someone who has their career made and I can look a respectable family member - but will meet you at the office in 10" :whistling: .


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Your slacking....


 Indeed indeed.

Women are generally in their prime 18-25 I find...so taking full advantage of that at present  .


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Indeed indeed.
> 
> Women are generally in their prime 18-25 I find...so taking full advantage of that at present  .


 I agree... but its always good to be able to say you've slept with someone twice your age if you can :lol: and unfortunately it wasn't @Skye666... maybe one day 

Do you feel as though you're getting old at 22? I'm 21 in 6 Months and starting to feel old as f**k :lol:


----------



## simonboyle (Aug 5, 2013)

.....


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I agree... but its always good to be able to say you've slept with someone twice your age if you can :lol: and unfortunately it wasn't @Skye666... maybe one day
> 
> Do you feel as though you're getting old at 22? I'm 21 in 6 Months and starting to feel old as f**k :lol:


 Haha true that...xmas party is coming up, might pull something out the bag there  .

Definitely mate.

Almost feel out of place now when I go out and it is full of 18 year olds (although, if anything being a bit older makes it better in that sense).

Feel 10 years older in about 2-3 years


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I agree... but its always good to be able to say you've slept with someone twice your age if you can :lol: and unfortunately it wasn't @Skye666... maybe one day
> 
> Do you feel as though you're getting old at 22? I'm 21 in 6 Months and starting to feel old as f**k :lol:


 Behave u...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Haha true that...xmas party is coming up, might pull something out the bag there  .
> 
> Definitely mate.
> 
> ...


 Sh*t init mate... thats how im feeling :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Behave u...


 Skye you know you love it...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Sh*t init mate... thats how im feeling :lol:


 You slowly lose interest in things and pick up new interests,

Haven't really been out properly in about 3 months now, a year ago I was out at pubs/clubbing like 2-3x a week. It doesn't interest me.

Much rather a buffet, beer and a game of bowling or something :thumb :lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Nah, Steve Cook every time


 He's probably the most aesthetically beautiful man I have come across (coming from one of the straightest guys you will ever find).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You slowly lose interest in things and pick up new interests,
> 
> Haven't really been out properly in about 3 months now, a year ago I was out at pubs/clubbing like 2-3x a week. It doesn't interest me.
> 
> Much rather a buffet, beer and a game of bowling or something :thumb :lol:


 you two are a perfect example of the phrase "youth is wasted on the young"


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> you two are a perfect example of the phrase "youth is wasted on the young"


 Thanks for the insightful contribution.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Drogon said:


> He's probably the most aesthetically beautiful man I have come across (coming from one of the straightest guys you will ever find).


 Don't forget Mike O'Hearn, he's up there too.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> A1243R said:
> 
> 
> > 19 minutes ago, A1243R said: Your slacking....
> ...


Milf it's where the fun it's


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> Milf it's where the fun it's


 Nah Frander, nothing better than a stunning 18yo in her prime, raging hormones and wanting to experience "everything"...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> you two are a perfect example of the phrase "youth is wasted on the young"


 f**k off you old tw*t :lol: Come on a night out with me @banzi we will have fun  And i know your a Manchester guy...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Behave u...


 He would have to be 35 then


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You slowly lose interest in things and pick up new interests,
> 
> Haven't really been out properly in about 3 months now, a year ago I was out at pubs/clubbing like 2-3x a week. It doesn't interest me.
> 
> Much rather a buffet, beer and a game of bowling or something :thumb :lol:


 I've not been out that much recently due to work... its been stupidly busy although i was out all last weekend and had a great time :thumb: Spent a fortune though... which then depresses me :lol:

We can't all be liek you @banzi the god amongst men :whistling:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> I've not been out that much recently due to work... its been stupidly busy although i was out all last weekend and had a great time :thumb: Spent a fortune though... which then depresses me :lol:
> 
> We can't all be liek you @banzi the god amongst men :whistling:


 Yeah...I'm at the stage now where I have realised that the amount of money I spend in 2-3 weekends going out pays for a short trip to Europe or something :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yeah...I'm at the stage now where I have realised that the amount of money I spend in 2-3 weekends going out pays for a short trip to Europe or something :lol:


 Yeah me too... :lol: What i spent last weekend can pay for an all inclusive 4* in Greece for a week or s**t loads of food and gear   I'm depressed now :lol:

I reckon we could also pay for @banzi old peoples homes fee.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> f**k off you old tw*t :lol: Come on a night out with me @banzi we will have fun  And i know your a Manchester guy...


 Im out NYE at trafford park dance all nighter, get yourself a ticket


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im out NYE at trafford park dance all nighter, get yourself a ticket


 Bowlers?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

A1243R said:


> Yeah me too... :lol: What i spent last weekend can pay for an all inclusive 4* in Greece for a week or s**t loads of food and gear   I'm depressed now :lol:
> 
> I reckon we could also pay for @banzi old peoples homes fee.


 Haha yes. If I stay in this weekend it will pay for my 20ml tren E :thumb: :lol: .

Defo, although I am sure he already has it all worked out and won't need any help


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Bowlers?


 yep


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im out NYE at trafford park dance all nighter, get yourself a ticket


 It's actually tempting.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> yep


 To be quite honest i might be going anyway... theres a mini bus going with a load of my mates


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Drogon said:


> It's actually tempting.


 Bowlers is mega mate. Its where Fantazia used to be held during the 90's.... wish i was around then :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> To be quite honest i might be going anyway... theres a mini bus going with a load of my mates


 great, just look for me , I will be the guy looking awesome.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

banzi said:


> great, just look for me , I will be the guy looking awesome.


 I'll look for the paramedics with the OAP having a heart attack then yeah :whistling:


----------



## Blackgenetics (Sep 17, 2015)

Natty I would attract like 18-20 year old girls when I had like <15 inch arms and s**t. Now on gear I'll tell you Im getting all kinda comments from women of age 25-30 years. The oldest chick I've banged now on gear was 5 years older than me(always had younger girls before).

So imho the skinny kinda look gets you the young ones and the really dtf women like some muscled up black dude.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fml as if that place is still open or is it for one night only blast from the past ?


 Yes, its a reunion night, Bowlers , Monroes, Cricketer and a couple of other clubs.

Went to one a few months ago, great night, about 3500 there.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> great, just look for me , I will be the guy looking awesome.


 What's your drug stack for the night?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> What's your drug stack for the night?


 clean mate.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

banzi said:


> Im out NYE at trafford park dance all nighter, get yourself a ticket


 Are you gonna be on the disco biscuits lad?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > 4 minutes ago, Frandeman said: Milf it's where the fun it's
> ...


I'm lazy

And I like to being ****ed

It won't happend with a 18 years old

But unsatisfied milf

..OMG

Think they don't have proper sex for long time so when they get it...


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

To be honest I think having arnolds body in his peak ,but not just that his confidence ,you could pull virtually anyone.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Blackgenetics said:


> Natty I would attract like 18-20 year old girls when I had like <15 inch arms and s**t. Now on gear I'll tell you Im getting all kinda comments from women of age 25-30 years. The oldest chick I've banged now on gear was 5 years older than me(always had younger girls before).
> 
> So imho the skinny kinda look gets you the young ones and the really dtf women like some muscled up black dude.


 Can't confirm. Skinny black dude checking in with probably mid 15s and milfs always compliment my body.Even on a night out they'll approach me and will ask "do you work out?".

I have broad shoulders, narrow waist, decent delts etc. Body works for all ages, still get with alot 17/18/19 year olds too. When i eventually reach 200lbs I think I'll look awesome but i like being moderately lean.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Can't confirm. Skinny black dude checking in with probably mid 15s and milfs always compliment my body.Even on a night out they'll approach me and will ask "do you work out?".
> 
> I have broad shoulders, narrow waist, decent delts etc. Body works for all ages, still get with alot 17/18/19 year olds too. When i eventually reach 200lbs I think I'll look awesome but i like being moderately lean.


 Swoooon

You had me at black dude

X


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> NO. You're referring to physique competitors. He said fitness models.


 lewins bum is ****king amazing


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

I cant get over how good ryan reynolds looks in that video hnnnggg


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> Are you gonna be on the disco biscuits lad?


 just chilling mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Lol!!! I can't imagine this that if he was I'd even fly over just to witness the madness :lol:


 dont forget the hot tub party after.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Nah Frander, nothing better than a stunning 18yo in her prime, raging hormones and wanting to experience "everything"...


 Is this how u define prime?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> He would have to be 35 then


 That's not my cut off point ...but it depends what one looks for or needs/ wants I guess


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> great, just look for me , I will be the guy looking awesome.


 Think I might come too then


----------



## RepsForJesus (Jul 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Think I might come too then


 before or after watching Banzi raving his wee socks off?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Can't confirm. Skinny black dude checking in with probably mid 15s and milfs always compliment my body.Even on a night out they'll approach me and will ask "do you work out?".
> 
> I have broad shoulders, narrow waist, decent delts etc. Body works for all ages, still get with alot 17/18/19 year olds too. When i eventually reach 200lbs I think I'll look awesome but i like being moderately lean.


 U do make me lol....but I always want to say ' son please stop it they are going to eat u alive' .....


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

RepsForJesus said:


> before or after watching Banzi raving his wee socks off?


 Oh the whole nighter I wouldn't miss anything I'm nosey


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Is this how u define prime?


 For me, currently, yeah.

Opinions and desires change with time but out of all the experiences I've had (which is a fair few tbh), this is what I would choose right now.

Who knows, for example, I might spend time with a much older women one day soon and decide that is "prime". Can only speak for the now.  .


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Think I might come too then


 You might be in danger of enjoying my company.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

http://www.skiddle.com/whats-on/Manchester/Bowlers-Exhibition-Centre/Bowlers-NYE---The-Heart-Of-Dance--Maximes--Monroes-/12527282/


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> You might be in danger of enjoying my company.


 Pfffftt .....u might just be in danger................


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

My missus don't like me cut and vascular she prefers me bulky


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Something we have to as well when we're talking about guys like the picture of Sergi Constance posted above that people were debating as to whether women or not would find him attractive. For a start, in such photos he's likely photoshopped, good lighting, pumped and coated in a bit of oil. If he was just standing relaxed with no pump and none of the BS then I reckon the majority of women would say he has a very attractive body.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

DatGuy said:


> Different girls/women like different looks but the majority will put a genuine and caring personality 1st and take whatever shell that personality comes in


 They only tell you that, AFTER they already accepted your body.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

banzi said:


> Im out NYE at trafford park dance all nighter, get yourself a ticket


 :lol: OMG Bowlers. I remember going to the under 18 nights there aged 14 dressed in a skimpy item that I'd nicked off my older sister. Had my first ever kiss and decided Bowlers was not my style at all.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> However, rest assured, most would die to wake up next to him if they had half the chance


 You're judging that with your "man" brain. Most women would not die to wake up next to a man just because he has the physique of Adonis.

The vast majority of women aren't focused on experiencing as many high calibre men as they can. Just looking good isn't worth that much.

If he is a 10/10 with his tongue, considerate, a gentleman and wants to snuggle on the sofa watching movies with me while I have a cold AND looks like that, then I'd die for it


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Lotte said:


> You're judging that with your "man" brain. Most women would not die to wake up next to a man just because he has the physique of Adonis.
> 
> The vast majority of women aren't focused on experiencing as many high calibre men as they can. Just looking good isn't worth that much.
> 
> If he is a 10/10 with his tongue, considerate, a gentleman and wants to snuggle on the sofa watching movies with me while I have a cold AND looks like that, then I'd die for it


 Men like that are a very rare breed and most of us are already taken.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> All bark and no bite is what I heard


 Ohhhh really.....out them then...come on come on


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> You're judging that with your "man" brain. Most women would not die to wake up next to a man just because he has the physique of Adonis.
> 
> The vast majority of women aren't focused on experiencing as many high calibre men as they can. Just looking good isn't worth that much.
> 
> If he is a 10/10 with his tongue, considerate, a gentleman and wants to snuggle on the sofa watching movies with me while I have a cold AND looks like that, then I'd die for it


 No matter how much we try and guide them ...those in here just won't listen to us ladies...but if they did they would get a lot more, improved sex off their women.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Really  I don't get the rest ???


 The ones u heard from that my bark is worse??


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Women lie A LOT.

FACT.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No matter how much we try and guide them ...those in here just won't listen to us ladies...but if they did they would get a lot more, improved sex off their women.


 We all know the saying Skye;

You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> We all know the saying Skye;
> 
> You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Women would look well weird with that type of physique


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Lotte said:


> We all know the saying Skye;
> 
> You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


 I find writing words with tip of my tongue works well. My wife appears particularly fond of supercalifragistsicexpialidocious and antidisestablishmentarianism.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> All this chat makes me want to lick a fanny that's what I should have with my steak damn where's that thread gone


 just stick to licking your steak.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No matter how much we try and guide them ...those in here just won't listen to us ladies...but if they did they would get a lot more, improved sex off their women.


 Share then


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> If it's all the same with you errrr no steak and fanny for tax payers lol


 :'(


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

Lotte said:


> We all know the saying Skye;
> 
> You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


 tell that to stevie wonder


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lotte said:


> We all know the saying Skye;
> 
> You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


 Lol...ur very naughty miss lottes


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> Women lie A LOT.
> 
> FACT.


 Yep...on their backs for fools


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Share then


 Oh u don't need it ur an expert....allegedly


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

These threads crack me up, all the 21 year old experts on women.

:lol:


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> You're judging that with your "man" brain. Most women would not die to wake up next to a man just because he has the physique of Adonis.
> 
> The vast majority of women aren't focused on experiencing as many high calibre men as they can. Just looking good isn't worth that much.
> 
> If he is a 10/10 with his tongue, considerate, a gentleman and wants to snuggle on the sofa watching movies with me while I have a cold AND looks like that, then I'd die for it


 I'm not. The OP posted about his looks (which is the whole point of this thread) and so I am referring to his looks only.

How do you know he isn't all them things? Don't take things out of context. It's not relevant.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I'm not. The OP posted about his looks (which is the whole point of this thread) and so I am referring to his looks only.
> 
> How do you know he isn't all them things? Don't take things out of context. It's not relevant.


 LOL talk about oblivious. I'll take you through it step by step

- The OP was about what physique women want in a man.

- You posted chatting as if you have a clue about what women want or think.

- You asserted that the vast majority of women would die to wake up next to someone with Sergi's physique.

- I happen to actually be a woman so I have some experience in this field.

- So I pointed out the rather considerable deciding factor which is that; Women don't give half a fvck what a guy looks like unless he has other qualities in combination with it.

- In summary - the physique women want is the one that comes in conjunction with other far more important qualities and characteristics.

Quite clearly in context; you just didn't like me quoting you and disagreeing.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> LOL talk about oblivious. I'll take you through it step by step
> 
> - The post was about what physique women want.
> 
> ...


 Yes? I agree? When did I say otherwise?

Did I say women would die to wake up next to him EVEN if he was s**t with his tounge and an inconsiderate ba*stard? No.

I said compared to OTHER men/physiques, women would die to take up next to that despite maybe not admitting it when first asked.

I think you're taking my "wake up to" too literal. Maybe I should switch it for "marry" and you would not have made such an assumptious and out of context post. I was not referring to women dying to have a one night stand with him, just that of his physique compared to others in similar circumstances.

Not his personality, cunninglingus skills, job etc etc.

You're reading too much into it and trying to make a point/argument about something that doesn't exist.

Are you a feminist, I presume?

p.s. I have no problem with you "disagreeing" - it does not effect me, lol. Just that your inferring I meant something that I did not.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lotte said:


> LOL talk about oblivious. I'll take you through it step by step
> 
> - The OP was about what physique women want in a man.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Lotte said:


> We all know the saying Skye;
> 
> You can lead a man to a fanny but you can't make him lick it properly :lol:


 And you told me on about thread to keep it civil .....lol p.s if you have to lead the man to where it is stop right there to avoid massive disappointment lol


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


>


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> View attachment 118612


 shes managing perfectly well on her own mate.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

The girls are right


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Not the feminist card again! Women who don't agree with certain men on here are now feminists lol


 Just as I got labelled as "thinking like the typical man or man's brain" or what was said...

Do you not see the irony? :lol: @Lotte


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> shes managing perfectly well on her own mate.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> The girls are right


 right about what?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Yes? I agree? When did I say otherwise?
> 
> Did I say women would die to wake up next to him EVEN if he was s**t with his tounge and an inconsiderate ba*stard? No.
> 
> ...


 LOL What the fvck are you on about now?

Have a read of our exchange, you're just shifting emphasis to try and stay on top.

You made the initial assertion, you brought about the "point" to be made.

I wouldn't marry or have a one night stand with him based purely on the fact his physique is better than other men. I don't know how many more ways I can say it but the vast majority of women honestly don't have a preference about men's bodies half as much as men care about the bodies of the women they marry/have a one night stand with. We're wired differently.

As for this bit;

"Are you a feminist, I presume?"

I'm certainly not a feminist. Alpha submissive actually.

Saying it certainly makes you sound like a cheeky 22yr old [email protected] who feels threatened when a woman slightly disagrees with his assertions about women tho...


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> right about what?


 10/10 tongue, considerate, gentleman and whatever other shiit they said


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Just as I got labelled as "thinking like the typical man or man's brain" or what was said...
> 
> Do you not see the irony? :lol: @Lotte


 Ah so that's what rustled your jimmies!?

I said

"You're judging that with your "man" brain"

As in you've deduced your answer from a male perspective when you are discussing female perspectives. Not an insult or derogatory in any way, it's a fact we think differently, we are opposites and you can't help but fail at guessing what women think if you use "man" brain to do it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> 10/10 tongue, considerate, gentleman and whatever other shiit they said


 You make that point by posting some fitness bimbos page?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> LOL What the fvck are you on about now?
> 
> Have a read of our exchange, you're just shifting emphasis to try and stay on top.
> 
> ...


 I'm not suggesting you would?

All my point was, is that despite some saying no if asked directly, the majority of women would love/prefer that body over let's say an untrained one. That is it.

You are completely over-looking the fundamentals of both our arguments by being so hot headed. We are AGREEING. You're saying if he had all the "other qualities" as well you would die for him. I never said he did/didn't have those other qualities and never said that females would choose a physical aspect over a mental one, or ANYTHING of the sort.

And to address the last point, why are you being so aggressive that you feel the need to insult me. Just seems to me you saw my post and saw an oppertunity to make a point "as a female" (as you keep putting it) and go against the grain (as my post was liked etc).

Either you have some deep need to seek approval/prove yourself or have just had a bad day at the office? Feel free to vent but either way, not going to partake in insulting you or "arguing". We can keep chatting until we come to a conclusion but only if you're not going to keep being so derogatory.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

banzi said:


> y ou make that point by posting some fitness bimbos page?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Lotte said:


> LOL What the fvck are you on about now?
> 
> Have a read of our exchange, you're just shifting emphasis to *try and stay on top.*
> 
> ...


 Now isn't that what we all try and do?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> And to address the last point, why are you being so aggressive that you feel the need to insult me. Just seems to me you saw my post and saw an oppertunity to make a point "as a female" (as you keep putting it) and go against the grain (as my post was liked etc).
> 
> Either you have some deep need to seek approval/prove yourself or have just had a bad day at the office? Feel free to vent but either way, not going to partake in insulting you or "arguing". We can keep chatting until we come to a conclusion but only if you're not going to keep being so derogatory.











Well I apologise profusely. I thought I was sparring with you and you thought I was being "aggressive".

I have returned to your original post and confirmed that it was indeed "liked" and therefore I had no right to "go against the grain" by posting an opposing opinion. I apologise for that too.

I apologise for being derogatory, I just have one final question...

When you presumed I was a "feminist"; you didn't say it to be nice, so what did you say it for?


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Why do you keep quoting me with a blank post?


 My phones messing up and it keeps quoting you, and I can't delete it!

Lovely upgrade to the forum


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> Why do you keep quoting me with a blank post?


 It's the new quote system since the site update, it's ****ed up I keep having to do it aswell, you can't delete the quote tag, and it won't allow you to type anything.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> View attachment 118614
> 
> 
> Well I apologise profusely. I thought I was sparring with you and you thought I was being "aggressive".
> ...


 That's a lot of apologies, are you going to post an apology for being so sarcastic?

I said it, because, for the reasons outlined, it felt like you were arguing with me for no reason (I.e taking my post out of context) because "you're a female".

You mis-interpreted my post in order to try and make a point to elevate yourself then as soon as you're brought up on the actual facts turn to insults. A very common trait in "feminists".

But, Lotte, it's fine. I'm playing also, guess this mean I'm...on top? (This time...).


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

MissMartinez said:


> I thought he might be firing blanks


 Now that would be a sad day for all


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Drogon said:


> That's a lot of apologies, are you going to post an apology for being so sarcastic?
> 
> I said it, because, for the reasons outlined, it felt like you were arguing with me for no reason (I.e taking my post out of context) because "you're a female".
> 
> ...


 Whatever Trevor! Spin it however you like, I've made my point.

For clarities sake. I called you a [email protected] only after you called me a feminist, but maybe you didn't mean it to be insulting or derogatory so I apologise for replying in kind


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Whatever Trevor! Spin it however you like, I've made my point.
> 
> For clarities sake. I called you a [email protected] only after you called me a feminist, but maybe you didn't mean it to be insulting or derogatory so I apologise for replying in kind


 I guess we must just like "rustling eachothers' jimmies", Lotte...

Until next time.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Oh u don't need it ur an expert....allegedly


 Pm me a picture and write some notes.

U got a camera phone?


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Yep...on their backs for fools


 It's true, you all say looks dont count, you like honest sweet blokes...this and that... You lie to yourselves!

Then you get a nice sweet fella and torture psicologicaly him most of the times, and end up not feeling attracted to the man.

Bottom líne is, you would like to like sweet and súper loving guys and you would like not to like the shredded and muscled blokes because they might be pr1cks (which a lot if not majority are not)...

And yeah, the "bad for you" bloke is likely a 1000 times more atractive to you than the "nice sweet guy that likes to hold hands and tell you poetry ".


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Pm me a picture and write some notes.
> 
> U got a camera phone?


 No I'm still on Nokia

pm me a picture with ur iphone6 and what u think I might like.....il get back to u.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Not the feminist card again! Women who don't agree with certain men on here are now feminists lol


 They don't even know what a true feminist is ..and as said

people ALWAYS play this when they argue with a woman in here or try to debate...some can't even do that without crying into their skinny jeans, it's because they have no ability to discuss in an intelligent manner...wouldn't u just love to arrive at a UKM party ? I sure would..we could then at least watch the top lip quiver as they fall into defeat at the wrath of our intellect.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

ironman1985bcn said:


> It's true, you all say looks dont count, you like honest sweet blokes...this and that... You lie to yourselves!
> 
> Then you get a nice sweet fella and torture psicologicaly him most of the times, and end up not feeling attracted to the man.
> 
> ...


 BS... I know what I like!! ....u make it sound like all women are delusional and don't know what they want....some like bad boys and some don't....that's it.

if ur with a woman that's not wanting to hold ur hand and listen to ur poetry ur just not compatible ...accept that.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> They don't even know what a true feminist is ..and as said
> 
> people ALWAYS play this when they argue with a woman in here or try to debate...some can't even do that without crying into their skinny jeans, it's because *they have no ability to discuss in an intelligent manner...wouldn't u just love to arrive at a UKM party ? I sure would..we could then at least watch the top lip quiver as they fall into defeat at the wrath of our intellect. *


 Skye...I will happily discuss any topic in an intelligent manner and never do otherwise. If you read my posts in this thread, they are probably the most articulate and intelligent ones in here (this doesn't mean anything, just addressing your point).

Further, a "true feminist" would not in fact refer to themselves as a "feminist" - I mean, just the title itself defeats the whole purpose, lol.

I would be much more content if people referred to themselves as pro-equality (which is what I am). I do hope that is what you meant by "true feminist", though.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Skye...I will happily discuss any topic in an intelligent manner and never do otherwise.* If you read my posts in this thread, they are probably the most articulate and intelligent ones in here* (this doesn't mean anything, just addressing your point).
> 
> Further, a "true feminist" would not in fact refer to themselves as a "feminist" - I mean, just the title itself defeats the whole purpose, lol.
> 
> *I would be much more content if people referred to themselves as pro-equality (which is what I am).* I do hope that is what you meant by "true feminist", though.


 Yet you claim your posts are more equal than others?

Oh, and its "Furthermore" not "Further"


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yet you claim your posts are more equal than others?


 You're not making sense, Banzi.

Comparing pro-equality and someone 's claims about post content on an online forum is just silly and you know it.

Sometimes you have very clever, witty and funny comments and sometimes you just seem to clutch at anything to try and kick off a situation which really devalues your qualities.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You're not making sense, Banzi.
> 
> Comparing pro-equality and someone's post content on an online forum is just silly and you know it.
> 
> Sometimes you have very clever, witty and funny comments and sometimes you just seem to clutch at anything to try and* kick off a situation...*


 it works too doesnt it.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> it works too doesnt it.


 In some situations, yeah.

Just for me personally, I admire your posts/banter and then it gets shot straight back down when you do something like the above which makes you look like any other 12 y.o. basement troll.

Not that you care, of course.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> In some situations, yeah.
> 
> Just for me personally, I admire your posts/banter and then it gets shot straight back down when you do something like the above which makes you looks like any other 12 y.o. basement troll.
> 
> *Not that you care, of course. *


 Bingo


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Yet you claim your posts are more equal than others?
> 
> Oh, and its "Furthermore" not "Further"


 I don't give a chit about spelling/grammar, I am just typing as fast as I can to post and keep up with my work demand. Another example of above...


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Bingo


 Did you think that I think you do? :lol: Come on...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> I don't give a chit about spelling/grammar, I am just typing as fast as I can to post and keep up with my work demand. Another example of above...


 Jeez, stop biting FFS, for an supposedly intelligent guy you are pretty open to having the wool pulled over your eyes.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> Jeez, stop biting FFS, for an supposedly intelligent guy you are pretty open to having the wool pulled over your eyes.


 You don't care in the slightest, yet you're attempting to give me advice. You must be warming to me. 

@banzi 2-0


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

banzi said:


> Jeez, stop biting FFS, for an supposedly intelligent guy you are pretty open to having the wool pulled over your eyes.


 Gold member status imminent though.


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

A girl may droll over a physique, but a woman won't


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> You don't care in the slightest, yet you're attempting to give me advice. You must be warming to me.
> 
> @banzi 2-0


 I feel a bit sorry for you , I think its your stick legs.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

banzi said:


> I feel a bit sorry for you , I think its your stick legs.


 Cute

Oh, and it is "it's", not "its" by the way.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Drogon said:


> Cute
> 
> Oh, and *it is "it's"*, not "its" by the way.


 You could say it's "it's it's" if you were being a pedant.


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> A girl may droll over a physique, but a woman won't


 Anyone can drool, I just think they won't make it the main subject to why they find that person attractive, they'll place other qualities with much more importance. But it can no doubt help in any circumstance.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Drogon said:


> Skye...I will happily discuss any topic in an intelligent manner and never do otherwise. If you read my posts in this thread, they are probably the most articulate and intelligent ones in here (this doesn't mean anything, just addressing your point).
> 
> Further, a "true feminist" would not in fact refer to themselves as a "feminist" - I mean, just the title itself defeats the whole purpose, lol.
> 
> I would be much more content if people referred to themselves as pro-equality (which is what I am). I do hope that is what you meant by "true feminist", though.


 Well I meant....I don't even know what a true feminist is!!! Yet I get called it too I definitely wouldn't refer to myself as feminist. ...I didn't think lotte had said anything in particular to to warrant having feminist thrown at her she simply because she voiced an opinion.

Isnt equality what feminists want? So to use pro equlity is the same isn't It?

Their are lots of types of feminists and many strands to feminism and I do think some in here don't consider that and just throw the word about when a female member speaks her mind, says something that argues his view, or ( usually the more alpha types ) just use it when they can't feel arsed to debate with such a weaker sex ...we are not worthy booooo


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Good luck with that don't think she will ever reveal her face were resigned to her flat stomach and nice rump only ..... Which is fine


 Iv had my face on here...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> Was it a one time only appearance ?


 I hope so.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> I hope so.


 Oi..rude!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Was it a one time only appearance ?


 Nope...I just changed the avi but it didn't work....forum still needs work..and so does my face


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Bignath4607 said:


> I doubt that's true I know you tend not to talk crap but il stick me neck out n call I on this one :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I doubt that's true I know you tend not to talk crap but il stick me neck out n call I on this one :whistling:


 No I really did it's cartoon like but still me ....but hey does ur mrs know u wanna see my face :whistling:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'd say put your Sen in my milf thread but I can't bloody view it :angry:


 Why can't u view. It ??


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I'd say put your Sen in my milf thread but I can't bloody view it :angry:


 same bruv



Skye666 said:


> Why can't u view. It ??


 forum update done messed this site up :/


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Why can't u view. It ??


 forum update done messed this site up :/

Edit: the posting is REALLY shiit right now since the update, sigh. Not to complain but just sayin.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't know I've pecked Lorians head about it maybe I'm not old enough lol





IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> forum update done messed this site up :/


 Its coz your both absalout bellends..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> I won't deny this but I'd prefer to be an absolute bellend just to be sure sausage fingers :beer:


 Typed it with an actual Cumberland aka my n0b


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> I don't know I've pecked Lorians head about it maybe I'm not old enough lol


 Yh iv just contacted him...he said anyone with 'big' in front of name ...sorry not coming in. Even if it's ur thread....might have to change ur name if u wanna see my face


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Plate said:


> Its coz your both absalout bellends..


 And ur floppy???


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> And ur floppy???


 I wish, I keep checking my I pad out..


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Don't sell yor Sen short like that I would of said my ring needs at least 6 stitches


 Yeh sorry about that bud


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Sounds legit any suggestions ?


 AK47


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Bignath4607 said:


> Surely that would be your alias being your weapon of choice ? Does this mean you'll be posting the best of you in milf thread ?


 You really wanna see her bad, don't you?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

IDntEvenLiftCuz said:


> Anyone can drool, I just think they won't make it the main subject to why they find that person attractive,* they'll place other qualities with much more importance*. But it can no doubt help in any circumstance.


 OBVIOUSLY. It's not about only women. It goes for men too. No men would marry a one just for the sake of good rack.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Surely that would be your alias being your weapon of choice ? Does this mean you'll be posting the best of you in milf thread ?


 No....I can put myself in any thread I don't like labels


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> No....I can put myself in any thread I don't like labels


 We can put you in the "I don't like labels" group then?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> We can put you in the "I don't like labels" group then?


 No..if linked to u i needs to be in the 'I don't like smart asses' group


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fair point and I didn't mean for it to come across like that I'd never label anyone I'm a firm believer in treat people how you'd like to be treat


 Lol I was joking.....but still don't ever label me including feminist u got that!!!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yh iv just contacted him...he said anyone with 'big' in front of name ...sorry not coming in. Even if it's ur thread....might have to change ur name if u wanna see my face


 I'd like to see your face miss Skye. Admittedly I reckon I've cracked a fair few out during my lonely nights over the time to some of ur avi pics :/.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I was joking.....but still don't ever label me including feminist u got that!!!


 Right up your street - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3077214/


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> OBVIOUSLY. It's not about only women. It goes for men too. No men would marry a one just for the sake of good rack.


 Speak for yourself


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

I haven't read the thread or any of the threads from the OP really... but my question is have you come out yet @IDntEvenLiftCuz?? It's surely only a matter of time with all of these gay threads :whistling:

Has @Heavyassweights had some fun with you


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thread had such potential until page 7.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Lol I was joking.....but still don't ever label me including feminist u got that!!!


 pffft,,, people like you are all the same...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I'd like to see your face miss Skye. Admittedly I reckon I've cracked a fair few out during my lonely nights over the time to some of ur avi pics :/.


 Nice..but only approved if u took a little while.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dark sim said:


> Right up your street - http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3077214/


 Listen modster...don't u start.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

A1243R said:


> I haven't read the thread or any of the threads from the OP really... but my question is have you come out yet @IDntEvenLiftCuz?? It's surely only a matter of time with all of these gay threads :whistling:
> 
> Has @Heavyassweights had some fun with you


 I can confirm the latter is not much fun at all...rubbish in it's purest form.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

empzb said:


> Thread had such potential until page 7.


 So just say what physique girls want ??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> pffft,,, people like you are all the same...


 I know I need a man like u to keep me in check eh.......is this a flirt?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I know I need a man like u to keep me in check eh.......is this a flirt?


 it was until you asked if it was a flirt, although it wasnt very subtle.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> it was until you asked if it was a flirt, although it wasnt very subtle.


 Hahaha ...can I Book in for a Lesson then?


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Nice..but only approved if u took a little while.


 How long is a little while? Women have varying expectations.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

back to the op eddie


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> How long is a little while? Women have varying expectations.


 Half an hour for looking at pics but not in person when ur with ur lady...half hour is never enough.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Bignath4607 said:


> Fixed


 Really? ...I'd say that's ok...just ok


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

It's all about the wallet anyways.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

yea for the switched on ones .......... but not them 5th formers mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Mogadishu said:


> It's all about the wallet anyways.


 He did say in an interview once when asked "what would you be if your wasn't a footballer?" His answer "a virgin" lol


----------



## IDntEvenLiftCuz (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Mogadishu said:


> It's all about the wallet anyways.


 It's all about the face fella @Yes


----------

